# What's Been Renewed, What's Been Canceled, What's Left (Fall 2010)



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2010)

Take a peak, see if your favorite shows will be back for the next season, I am sure they will update this list as it becomes available and I am hoping that they give some of these shows still let on the chopping block the axe.


----------



## crazymtf (May 4, 2010)

Supernatural without it's creator? Uh what the fuck


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Supernatural without it's creator? Uh what the fuck


Yeah I know, this is why I wanted it to end at Season 5.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (May 4, 2010)

For the love of god just end smallvile, and finish supernatural before it becomes smallville


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2010)

I am just glad Melrose Place might get canceled.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 4, 2010)

I hope V takes Flashforward's place on TV. V is easily better. I'm also glad Lie To Me is coming with a new season.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2010)

Goku1003 said:


> I hope V takes Flashforward's place on TV. V is easily better. I'm also glad Lie To Me is coming with a new season.


Never seen any of those shows actually. I need to branch out to the lower numbered channels.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (May 4, 2010)

Goku1003 said:


> I hope V takes Flashforward's place on TV. V is easily better. I'm also glad Lie To Me is coming with a new season.



I beg to differ, I hope FF takes V's place- I like both but the acting for V is just bad....ok plot but just bad.....Though I would love to see both return


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 4, 2010)

shiki-fuujin said:


> I beg to differ, I hope FF takes V's place- I like both but the acting for V is just bad....ok plot but just bad.....Though I would love to see both return


I think V has great acting myself. It's like Human Target with better action and better plot with a sci-fi mix.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2010)

I didn't see Human Target lasting when I heard about it, that type of show seems to not be able to survive these days.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 4, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I didn't see Human Target lasting when I heard about it, that type of show seems to not be able to survive these days.


Like the link said. It's fighting for it's life.


----------



## Detective (May 4, 2010)

I like to use the following regularly updated Cancellation Quotient list from SpoilerTV.



*Colour Key*:

*~ Already Cancelled*
*~ Likely To Be Cancelled*
*~ In Danger*
*~ Final Season*
*~ Looking Safe*
*~ New Shows - Full Order*
*~ New Season Announced*

This is as of April 30th, 2010.

*Goku1003:* Human Target seems like it is more than likely to return with it's steady(and winning it's timeslot) ratings. As well as the fact that now that 24 is done, FOX has no other action oriented show. Besides the fact that the show is ridiculously badass.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2010)

I hope both Law And Orders come back, that's my shit right there.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 4, 2010)

I was hoping both FF and V would be renewed. I'm leaning towards FF though, I like it better so far.


----------



## Gabe (May 4, 2010)

glad supernatural get another season but why smallville


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> glad supernatural get another season but why smallville


Problem is this should be the end of Supernatural right here, this should have been the last hurrah. its much better to have a show end when its planned than to drag it out.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 4, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Problem is this should be the end of Supernatural right here, this should have been the last hurrah. its much better to have a show end when its planned than to drag it out.



they end smallville and supernatural and they'll lose a large sum of their dough, thats the only reason i watch that channel, CW suck and i want my WB back...that is all


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> they end smallville and supernatural and they'll lose a large sum of their dough, thats the only reason i watch that channel, CW suck and i want my WB back...that is all


Vampire Diaries has been a pretty damn good addition. The show is cleaning up in the ratings.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 4, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Vampire Diaries has been a pretty damn good addition. The show is cleaning up in the ratings.



yeah it seems like cw can only do _supernatural drama_ (thats what i decided to call it) right.

gossip girl is losing ratings and don't get me started on 90210 and melrose place. i don't know what they were thinking trying to bring those back.

i wouldn't mind they replaced these with something new.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> yeah it seems like cw can only do _supernatural drama_ (thats what i decided to call it) right.
> 
> gossip girl is losing ratings and don't get me started on 90210 and melrose place. i don't know what they were thinking trying to bring those back.
> 
> i wouldn't mind they replaced these with something new.



Gossip Girl seems to be trying to do that to itself, I give it one more season. 90210 is just horrible and Melrose Place is worse.


----------



## Ennoea (May 4, 2010)

How on earth has 90201 not been cancelled? Its the worst show on CW.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> How on earth has 90201 not been cancelled? Its the worst show on CW.


You apparently haven't seen Fly Girls or Melrose Place.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2010)

Human Target better come back. Also, I think Flash Forward is more interesting than V and would rather get it back.

Says nothing about cable shows. :taichou


----------



## Detective (May 5, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Says nothing about cable shows. :taichou



What's wrong with cable shows? They have the highest quality of television available. For example, USANetwork kicks just about every other channel's ass and they are continuing to build with their original series. 


....


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 5, 2010)

is leverage good? i haven't seen the first season


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 5, 2010)

Kill Heroes!! I cannot take it anymore


----------



## Detective (May 5, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> is leverage good? i haven't seen the first season



Yeah, definitely worth checking out. It's a fun, smart, light hearted Heist series. With serious moments scattered throughout. Good ensemble cast with great chemistry.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2010)

Detective said:


> What's wrong with cable shows? They have the highest quality of television available. For example, USANetwork kicks just about every other channel's ass and they are continuing to build with their original series.
> 
> 
> ....


 I'm disappointed that it has nothing about cable shows. I want to make sure Psych is coming back, along with Burn Notice.


----------



## Detective (May 5, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm disappointed that it has nothing about cable shows. I want to make sure Psych is coming back, along with Burn Notice.



The following list is for all television shows, including all cable series. 



Detective said:


> *Colour Key*:
> 
> *~ Already Cancelled*
> *~ Likely To Be Cancelled*
> ...



BTW, House was listed twice as a joke.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2010)

So it does have them, so it does.

I forgot about Eureka existing. I am kinda sad I stopped watching that. It was pretty good for a while. 

White Collar is better though.


----------



## Detective (May 5, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So it does have them, so it does.
> 
> I forgot about Eureka existing. I am kinda sad I stopped watching that. It was pretty good for a while.
> 
> White Collar is better though.



I love Eureka. You need to get back into that show, pronto. Season 4 starts up again this July. There is something just absolutely interesting about a SciFi technology Utopia with lulz involved.

You also need to check out Warehouse 13. It has the coolest use of actual historical artifacts but gives them a supernatural twist. Very much like a fun X-Files.

White Collar got better as the season rolled on. It's very much a USANetwork staple in my eyes now. 

P.S: Shawn, Gus and Michael Westen are back in June.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2010)

I've never even heard about Warehouse 13, but it sounds like it could be good. Is it anything like The Lost Room where each artifact has a special ability or something? Or is it something even cooler than even that? 

When and where can I watch it?


----------



## Detective (May 5, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I've never even heard about Warehouse 13, but it sounds like it could be good. Is it anything like The Lost Room where each artifact has a special ability or something? Or is it something even cooler than even that?
> 
> When and where can I watch it?



Yeah, each artifact has a special power or curse to it. Sometimes even retaining pieces of the original inventor's intentions, in some cases, pure evil. 


*Spoiler*: _Honjo Masamune Katana_ 



For example, the Honjo Masamune katana is featured in one episode where the protagonists are trying to stop the main villain from acquiring it because it's special ability is that it was so finely crafted that it gained the power to retract all light around it and it's user, rendering them totally invisible.




There is also mentions of secret society's and people who have somehow not aged at all(4400-esque), involved in the plot.

Season II begins June 6th on SyFy Network.

BTW, check your PMs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2010)

Sounds pretty good.  Why haven't I heard of this before?

Maybe because I never watch SyFy anymore.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 5, 2010)

I hope Spartacus comes back. And Dexter,after all it's a killer good series.


----------



## Rukia (May 5, 2010)

I'm just glad that there will be a new season of Mad Men.

Breaking Bad, the Vampire Diaries, Dexter, Mad Men, Entourage, and Glee are pretty much the only shows I still watch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2010)

I never watched a single episode of a single show you listed, Rukia.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 5, 2010)

No surprise that the Anazing Race is getting renewed again. Simpsons is always funny to see spring up every year again...it seems i'll be dead before the series ends


----------



## Zissou (May 5, 2010)

Goku1003 said:


> I hope V takes Flashforward's place on TV. V is easily better. I'm also glad Lie To Me is coming with a new season.



I may be swinging wide here but I thought it was written as "Lie to me ... Okay, you are definitely getting renewed.", that is to say "No, you're not getting renewed"?

Glad to see Mad Men coming back although it wasn't exactly surprising. Keeping my fingers crossed for Better off Ted though, absolutely hysterical show.


----------



## Rukia (May 5, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I never watched a single episode of a single show you listed, Rukia.


Yet you watched 1428 episodes of Heroes?


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 5, 2010)

shiki-fuujin said:


> For the love of god just end smallvile, and finish supernatural before it becomes smallville


if you dont like smallville then don't watch it.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 5, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I never watched a single episode of a single show you listed, Rukia.


You've never seen Dexter? This is blasphemy!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 12, 2010)

Looks like Two and a Half Men is finished, Sheen just left.


----------



## Zhariel (May 12, 2010)

Well, wish Smallville would end, I can't even follow it anymore.
Supernatural? Bittersweet, I'd hate to see it end with a shitty season
I'm hoping Life Unexpected takes the spot over OTH. OTH is worse than trash now.
My mum mum will cry if SVU doesn't make the cut, so I'm rooting.
Community is my new favorite comedy, I want to see it stay strong for a long time. I also wanna try to masturbate to Britta.

I knew Melrose would be cancelled within 5 minutes of the first episode, worst show on the entire list.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 12, 2010)

One Tree Hill is bullshit, I don't know who is still watching that drivel.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 12, 2010)

glad heroes isnt canceled


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 12, 2010)

SuperNovaLogia said:


> glad heroes isnt canceled


It probably needs to be. Most things just don't deserve to be on that long and from the little I have seen it is kind of lackluster.


----------



## Corran (May 13, 2010)

Please put Heroes out of its misery. Its like a horse with 4 broken legs.


----------



## Starrk (May 13, 2010)

I like _Human Target_, so I'm happy about it returning.


----------



## illmatic (May 13, 2010)

looks like Law & Order is done.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 13, 2010)

illmatic said:


> looks like Law & Order is done.


Looks like NBC is idiots.


----------



## Chee (May 13, 2010)

Heroes is on for another season? Fuck.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 13, 2010)

Chee said:


> Heroes is on for another season? Fuck.


Not sure how they kept Heroes and let go of fucking Law And Order


----------



## Chee (May 13, 2010)

Yea, that's surprising.


----------



## Mider T (May 13, 2010)

Of the few shows I actually watch, all of mine are safe.  Surprised the once-fail NBC got out of the purge relatively unscathed.  I watched 30 Rock for the first time other day and it was hilarious...planning on watching the other oddly titled shows soon (Community, Parks and Recreation).


----------



## crazymtf (May 13, 2010)

Law and Order canceled? Impossible...that show is like older then me


----------



## Shark Skin (May 13, 2010)

Heroes is just being given its swan song season. Guess that's good, but given how last season finished I don't know if it is. It just needs to be put to rest.


----------



## illmatic (May 13, 2010)

"V" renewed by ABC 
nail uv lamp


----------



## ghstwrld (May 14, 2010)

No more Law & Order?   ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Corran (May 14, 2010)

V Renewed?  I'm happy.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 14, 2010)

illmatic said:


> "V" renewed by ABC
> nail uv lamp



So Flashforward is on it's way out. Too bad. It's been getting better since it's return from the hiatus. 

Edit: It's official. FF is done.


----------



## illmatic (May 14, 2010)

"Chuck" renewed by NBC


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 14, 2010)

NBC shall feel my wrath.


----------



## Kno7 (May 14, 2010)

I can't believe One Tree Hill hasn't been canceled yet.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 14, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> I can't believe One Tree Hill hasn't been canceled yet.


You should watch it one good time again, its like watching someone be raped on top of a constantly occurring train wreck week after week for one hour.


----------



## Kno7 (May 14, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You should watch it one good time again, its like watching someone be raped on top of a constantly occurring train wreck week after week for one hour.



That's sounds too painful to watch 

I just watch the recaps and can't help but think they're piling up drama after drama for no reason, just to fill the hour. And all the bullshit the characters say, ugh.

I'd seriously prefer watching Gossip Girl. Seriously. Maaaaybe even Melrose place or 90210.


----------



## Momoka (May 14, 2010)

Yey Futurama


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 14, 2010)

Melrose place the few times I have seen it is pretty disgusting.


----------



## c3zz4rr (May 14, 2010)

Now that Heroes, Law n order & Better off ted are canceled i feel a little sad.Wanted heroes to have a real ending and better off ted was absolutely hilarious imo


----------



## Ennoea (May 14, 2010)

CW have practically no shows left thus them renewing OTH again, even tho it should have finished 3 years ago. But for the love of God get rid of Smallvilee, the show is a fucking joke at this point.

Aww they cancelled Flashforward, Im gonna miss Mark Benford and his epic walk


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 14, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> CW have practically no shows left thus them renewing OTH again, even tho it should have finished 3 years ago. But for the love of God get rid of Smallvilee, the show is a fucking joke at this point.
> 
> Aww they cancelled Flashforward, Im gonna miss Mark Benford and his epic walk



Smallville is STILL on!?

Getting rid of the original L&O...that sucks.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 14, 2010)

I almost forgot Smallville still existed


----------



## Ennoea (May 14, 2010)

Season 10 here we go, is Tom Welling still suppoused to be 23?


----------



## Shark Skin (May 14, 2010)

Bear Walken said:


> So Flashforward is on it's way out. Too bad. It's been getting better since it's return from the hiatus.
> 
> Edit: It's official. FF is done.



Link? I refuse to believe that... NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Ennoea (May 14, 2010)

NBC just announced that Heroe's has been canned, thanks for finally putting us out of the misery.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 14, 2010)

I don't think I would have been able to bear a Fugitives: part two


----------



## Supa Swag (May 15, 2010)

FF has be to the most disappointing show this year by far. Ratings wise it started off great; 12 million viewers, 4.0 18-49 demo and against Survivor to boot. Then the show just looked like crap, the David Goyer left, went on hiatus to fix all the problems and between all of this the ratings were rapidly dropping. Now it's getting like 4-5 million viewers and 1.3 18-49 demo (that's worse than the fucking Vampire Diaries on fucking CW) and now it's cancelled. ABC can't be blamed either because they promoted the hell out of show. The FF writers really dropped the ball on this shit.

And good riddance to Heroes.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 15, 2010)

Not sure what you're talking about, but Vampire Diaries did pretty damn good, it was renewed pretty much faster than most of the other shows on its network.


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2010)

Except FF got quite good in the last few weeks, heck since its hiatus the show's been getting better. Its a shame they're just gonna end it like this.

As for demo ratings, CW shows have always done pretty well in those. Also Vampire Diairies has been doing pretty well in the ratings.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 15, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Except FF got quite good in the last few weeks, heck since its hiatus the show's been getting better. Its a shame they're just gonna end it like this.
> 
> As for demo ratings, CW shows have always done pretty well in those. Also Vampire Diairies has done well in the ratings.


I had never even heard of FF, the thing is that a lot of shows get canceled when they're doing best. Angel was canceled the week it had the highest ratings on the network that year I think.


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2010)

Cancelling Angel will always remain one of the dumbest things that a network has done. And this is the same network that has been beating a dead horse in constantly renewing Smallville.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 15, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Cancelling Angel will always remain one of the dumbest things that a network has done. And this is the same network that has been beating a dead horse in constantly renewing Smallville.


Smallville has gotten some of its viewership back, what gets me is that back when they canceled Angel Smallville could have easily been the show they picked, the show that they picked to replace Angel bombed. Now they renew shit like One Tree Hill which hasn't been watchable since I was in High School or so. 

Also they seem to bring out shit like "The Beautiful Life" and "Melrose Place" and expect people to just fall inline behind shitty shows that have no real thought in them.


----------



## Supa Swag (May 15, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Not sure what you're talking about, but Vampire Diaries did pretty damn good, it was renewed pretty much faster than most of the other shows on its network.





Ennoea said:


> As for demo ratings, CW shows have always done pretty well in those. Also Vampire Diairies has been doing pretty well in the ratings.



No question Vampire Diaries is getting great ratings...for its network.

A highly hyped show like Flashfoward on a major network like ABC that once got a 4.0 demo losing to a CW show? That's absolutely embarrassing and signifies utter failure.

CW shows practically always have the lowest ratings in broadcast television, mainly due to targettng young women (and thus only highlighting it's ratings in the female demographic). For a major network show (CBS, ABC, FOX, NBC...well not so much NBC right now) to lose to a CW show is just laughable.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 15, 2010)

Supa Swag said:


> No question Vampire Diaries is getting great ratings...for its network.
> 
> A highly hyped show like Flashfoward on a major network like ABC that once got a 4.0 demo losing to a CW show? That's absolutely embarrassing and signifies utter failure.
> 
> CW shows practically always have the lowest ratings in broadcast television, mainly due to targettng young women (and thus only highlighting it's ratings in the female demographic). For a major network show (CBS, ABC, FOX, NBC...well not so much NBC right now) to lose to a CW show is just laughable.


You do realize that you can't target every demographic and women represent one of the largest TV demographics out there.


----------



## Dash (May 15, 2010)

Heroes is getting either a mini series or a movie.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 15, 2010)

Dash said:


> Heroes is getting either a mini series or a movie.


It should get the axe.


----------



## Dash (May 15, 2010)

I wouldn't mind a movie or something that just wraps everything up. 

Legend of the Seeker better be renewed.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 15, 2010)

Dash said:


> I wouldn't mind a movie or something that just wraps everything up.
> 
> Legend of the Seeker better be renewed.


Legend of the Seeker is the shit. 

And see my animosity towards Heroes is its not even that old. Then you have shows like Law And Order getting nothing and just vanishing.


----------



## Supa Swag (May 15, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You do realize that you can't target every demographic and women represent one of the largest TV demographics out there.




Did I say otherwise?

All that is not stopping the head of CW destroying her network by feverishly putting on shows like 90210 remakes in attempt to solely grab young women while ignoring the other highest rated shows on the network (Supernatural and Smallville)


----------



## Dash (May 15, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Legend of the Seeker is the shit.
> 
> And see my animosity towards Heroes is its not even that old. Then you have shows like Law And Order getting nothing and just vanishing.



So much fan service in that show. 

I don't watch Law and Order so its not my place to say but a show that has been dynasty should get a proper sendoff. 

I just want my 'reward' (if you can call it that) for watching so much crap on Heroes.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 15, 2010)

Dash said:


> So much fan service in that show.
> 
> I don't watch Law and Order so its not my place to say but a show that has been dynasty should get a proper sendoff.
> 
> *I just want my 'reward' (if you can call it that) for watching so much crap on Heroes*.



I'll take the cancellation as a reward because I don't want to see the results of Claire's stupidity. Please, no mas

Didn't know that FF had struggled so much. Of course I did miss quite a lot of the pre-hiatus episodes, but I still thought highly off it. It's definitely picked up after the hiatus, but it was too damn long. I knew it'd probably kill the show (thought it might have done the same to V). I liked the premise so much, guess I'll just have to read the book then


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 16, 2010)

Dash said:


> So much fan service in that show.
> 
> I don't watch Law and Order so its not my place to say but a show that has been dynasty should get a proper sendoff.
> 
> I just want my 'reward' (if you can call it that) for watching so much crap on Heroes.


Seeker is like the best sexy show on regular TV. 

Also yeah NBC fucked up.


----------



## Enclave (May 16, 2010)

Dash said:


> I wouldn't mind a movie or something that just wraps everything up.
> 
> Legend of the Seeker better be renewed.



It was supposedly cancelled, however there's a push by fans going on apparently to try to save it.

Oh and about Heroes not having a proper end?  You can thank Tim Kring for ending shit on a cliff hanger (I assume he did that as I didn't watch it myself)


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (May 16, 2010)

There would honestly be no point for Heroes to have a movie or miniseries. The writers have not had a clue where the hell the show was going since the end of season 1. You can tell by the ridiculous shit they come up with that its all spur of the moment, and they had no end planed out. Making a movie or miniseries would just be another waste of time as it will just be something they think up to try and give closure. Its a dead show.....just leave it be. The less BS they come up with, the better.



As for Legend of the Seeker, I really hope its gets renewed. Its so cheesy and fun. I need my fix of scantly clad women fighting and hot ass Mord Sith.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2010)

I like Happy Town.


----------



## illmatic (May 18, 2010)

Charlie Sheen has renewed his contract to continue with Two And A Half Men, reportedly for two more seasons.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 18, 2010)

Good to hear that, I like that show now.


----------



## Kno7 (May 18, 2010)

Good. Men wouldn't be the same without him. And the show still is continuously funny. Even six seasons in.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 18, 2010)

I really enjoyed Better Off Ted, while I watched it. There are a lot of series I enjoy but just never get around to watching. The only ones on the list of renewals so far that I really care about are Castle, Glee, Community, and Bones. But those are ones I try to catch every week so I'm pleased. :3 I really should get back into watching Desperate Housewives, I've been meaning to catch up for some time. I'm more likely to continue a series if it ends anyway.


----------



## illmatic (May 18, 2010)

One Tree Hill picked up for 8th season by CW.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (May 31, 2010)

The Mentalist and NCIS . . . good day.

Finally Scrubs was laid to rest despite the fact it should have happened a couple seasons ago.

Haha, America's Next Top Model. House is just too good to ever leave. Community I haven't started to watch but it's been recommended by several people, so I need to do so; The Office is hanging in there, surprisingly, but I'm too in love with the show to admit it will / need to be let go. Parenthood is pek.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 31, 2010)

Season 8 of Scrubs was perfect.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 1, 2010)

The only Series I watch are FRINGE & SONS OF ANARCHY


----------



## Hana (Jun 1, 2010)

That spinoff of Scrubs never existed...ever. 

I'm glad V got picked up for a second season. At first I thought some of the drama/acting was just awful *cough* Tyler *cough* but the plot is starting to get better and most of the actors are improving minus Tyler's actor.

SGU is getting a second season. Started off with some seriously uber bad drama, and forgetting its core audience a bit. Definitely picked up its stride at the end this season though. Plus I have a crush on TJ. 

Community is my favorite new comedy so I'm really glad it got picked up for a second season. However, I am upset that Big Bang Theory got moved to Thursdays in order to crush Community....wah. I like BBT but I hate that two shows I like have to compete now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 2, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> The only Series I watch are FRINGE & SONS OF ANARCHY


 At least you watch Fringe.


----------



## Roy (Jun 2, 2010)

I watch Fringe, too.


----------



## Sin (Jun 2, 2010)

Sons of Anarchy 

You guys need to watch that shit. It's awesome.


----------



## Detective (Jun 2, 2010)

Damn it guys, if your gonna do the whole fist concept, use the smiley and campaign that it gets added on NF. It will make this place much more epically manly.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 2, 2010)

I keep losing the link to it.


----------



## Detective (Jun 2, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I keep losing the link to it.




Both the amount and the quality of the fisting in this subforum is excellent. Keep it up. Now all we need is to find Chee. 


....


----------

